# Mega Airzooka $4.99 @ Spencers



## Torgen (May 25, 2006)

Guys, go to your nearest Spencers and check out the MegaZooka. I went in looking for an Airzooka, and the guy said "Oh, $9.99" and took down the MEGAzooka. This thing retails for $24.99. I told him "if that's $9.99, you gotta deal." When he rang it up, it came to *$4.99*!

My wife HATES it! 

I tried to get her to shoot me with it at about 20ft, but she kept missing. The thing is, she got so close that I feel this SOLID invisible ball go right past my ear with a WHOOOSH!

I'm gonna make some TOTs crap their pants this Halloween. :devil: 
My garage sticks out the front of the house, and blocks the streetlight. I have big thick hedges bordering the other side of the front walk, with droopy palm trees providing cover for a hidden assistant (and the fog machines). IT gets dark as hell in there especially with the fog, and I'm going to warn the teen TOTs about going in there, that something might get 'em. A couple seconds later, my buddy Rob will hit em with this!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Dude, incorporate a fog machine into this and you have a pretty sick fog cannon. Imagine blasting a shot of fog at someone!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I bet that MegaZooka is great! I have an Airzooka and it's a blast. pun intended


----------



## Torgen (May 25, 2006)

ZF, here's the walkway up to the front porch, lit with a flash for the photo. It's usually dark as hell. I had a small strobe at the base of the column for part of the night, but took it out.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I told Empress that this would be a good idea to mess with people in her haunt. As people are walking by, you could pelt them in the head with a blast of air. It almost feels like something or someone flew by your head.


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 25, 2004)

DeathTouch said:


> I told Empress that this would be a good idea to mess with people in her haunt. As people are walking by, you could pelt them in the head with a blast of air. It almost feels like something or someone flew by your head.


DeathTouch, I haven't given up on the idea. There's LOTS of nooks and crannies to place a person with one of these in the Haunt.


----------

